# International schools - Andalusia



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Very early stages of possible move to Spain. I'll need international schools for a 8 and 11 yr old and and a decent airport for husband to commute from. 

So far have looked at the south and the schools Sotogrande and EIS. Probably wouldn't want to live in one of the typical touristy towns but looking for somewhere with good facilities, family friendly and easy access to schools and airport. 

any replies and experiences of members would be most welcome as just trying to get an overall picture. thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We went for "The British College" in Torremuelle, Benalmadena, we had a villa on the same estate as the school, so the children could walk and there was a train station at the top of the hill that went to Malaga airport every half an hour - it worked brilliantly for us and was an excellent school. Heres a list of NABSS schools. NABSS being the overseeing body and the schools who belong to it are all good and checked out Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Jo. Just sounding out really as husband isn't really settling back to life in UK since we moved back a few years ago. How did you find moving to Spain and how did the kids settle - any regrets? Hope you don't mind me asking. don't know the south at all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Galluslass said:


> Thanks Jo. Just sounding out really as husband isn't really settling back to life in UK since we moved back a few years ago. How did you find moving to Spain and how did the kids settle - any regrets? Hope you don't mind me asking. don't know the south at all.


No worries, although I'm afraid that we had to come back to England. We were there for four years (2008 - 2012) and I absolutely loved it. My son enjoyed it (13 when we moved there), but wanted to come back to the UK as the school didnt do the A levels he wanted to do. My daughter (10 when we arrived), never did settle, she didnt like the heat, the Spanish, the dust...... a typically difficult teenager - in fact now we're back in the UK, she wants to go back to Spain  AAAAAGGGHHH. My husband commuted to the UK for work and he got fed up with that, so in the end we came back here. I miss Spain terribly and we do have friends we stay with there throughout the winter - so its not so bad!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Think you will ever return on a permanent basis??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Think you will ever return on a permanent basis??


 I'd love to, but as time goes on it seems less likely (family, work, routines etc), altho retiring to Spain is maybe the only way. We do have a plan to sell our UK house and buy a smaller house here and an apartment in Spain - I know its not financially a good time to buy in Spain, but there does come a point where finances arent everything and that way may be cheaper than renting every winter - especially as we cant be there as much as we'd like. If we owned, we could just hop on a plane when we have a week or two spare. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Doubledex (Aug 8, 2014)

*International school fees*

Hi, have read quite a few posts saying how good the British College is in Benalmadena but can't find any information on the fees. Can anyone help?


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Doubledex said:


> Hi, have read quite a few posts saying how good the British College is in Benalmadena but can't find any information on the fees. Can anyone help?


I paid €640 for my Year 8 son and €730 for my year 12 daughter per month last year. Big deposits etc at the start of the year & of course the extortionate cost of the entirely seasonally inappropriate uniforms plus all exercise books, some art equipment & textbooks all add up!!
PM me if you want an accurate and up to date run down from some one who actually lives here & currently sends their children to school here. 
Things change from day to day with regard International Schools never mind year to year.


----------



## Doubledex (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Angil, that's great, really appreciate that


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/St-Anthonys-College/300036226831262

http://www.stanthonyscollege.com/FEES_2013-2014.pdf


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

We just moved to Sotogrande and registered our 8 year-old with the international school here. We had the new-kid open day today, and it all looks pretty good so far. The staff all very friendly and helpful - will know more in time.

We are putting our 6 year-old in a local school (more to do with their personalities than any great design), and was interesting that the local school has 29 English kids between ages 6 and 11, 3 Irish, 10 Filipino, 5 Chinese, 4 Morrocan, 5 Dutch, 4 German, and many other nationalities. So not sure what the experience there will be. School starts on the 10th (International school starts tomorrow, the 3rd).


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Angkag

Just wondering how your kids are getting on in school. We're moving next year with our two and am looking at an international school in Costa del Sol.


----------



## dagda (Sep 7, 2014)

The English International College 

They consistently get the best exam results on the Costa, whilst still being a small, family-feel school. The best of both worlds!


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

climear said:


> Hi Angkag
> 
> Just wondering how your kids are getting on in school. We're moving next year with our two and am looking at an international school in Costa del Sol.


He's 8 (born 2006, so grade 4 in the school, and after three days he loves it and says he prefers it to his old school (Canadian International school in HK). 

His class has 18 kids, and he reports its 13 Spanish, 1 Korean, 2 English, 1 French and him. There is one other class of 18 in grade 4, but not sure what mix that is.

But so far so good. I'm not aware the school has had any negative press in recent years, but they seem to be on an upgrade drive, and the school has been very welcoming and looks pretty good. At 8 I'm not looking at exam grades yet, but they apparantly have good ones and all the parents I've met with kids there seem happy with it (at all ages).

Local school (for the 6 year-old) hasn't started yet, so haven't got to see how that one works out yet.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

dagda said:


> The English International College
> 
> They consistently get the best exam results on the Costa, whilst still being a small, family-feel school. The best of both worlds!


One post and you say this. Are you the principal or just the head of admissions?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zaragozaram1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/St-Anthonys-College/300036226831262
> 
> http://www.stanthonyscollege.com/FEES_2013-2014.pdf


Through following links from these links I got to this
http://www.britishcouncil.org/spain/sites/default/files/pdfs/list-of-british-schools-in-spain.pdf
It's just a list of British schools in Spain and I don't know if it's updated, but you have location, phone number and e mail in one document so it's a good starting place.


----------



## dagda (Sep 7, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> One post and you say this. Are you the principal or just the head of admissions?


Neither. I was looking up something about Internet problems, decided to look at what other topics people were discussing and found one where I had something positive to add. I was obviously wasting my time, if this is the sort of personal attack I can expect on these forums.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dagda said:


> Neither. I was looking up something about Internet problems, decided to look at what other topics people were discussing and found one where I had something positive to add. I was obviously wasting my time, if this is the sort of personal attack I can expect on these forums.


I don't think anyone has made a personal attack on you, just a comment lol

Jo xxx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

dagda said:


> Neither. I was looking up something about Internet problems, decided to look at what other topics people were discussing and found one where I had something positive to add. I was obviously wasting my time, if this is the sort of personal attack I can expect on these forums.


I'm sorry, I am a grumpy wench whose troll detector is on high after some of the funny business that has been going on here lately. I hope you do understand why one might make the comment I made when one's first post on a forum is promoting a specific organization. Sorry to be a jerk.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

dagda said:


> The English International College
> 
> They consistently get the best exam results on the Costa, whilst still being a small, family-feel school. The best of both worlds!


They all say that flower!

The difference is the EIC is at least twice the price of other British / International Schools in the area.

Although I would hope their facilities etc reflect that. & had we been able to afford it would have been my first choice.

As we have certainly found out you get what you pay for here in Spain with regards facilities, equipment, etc. 

We pay nigh on €1500 per month for 2 kids (tuition only) at one of the 'cheaper' schools in the area.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

dagda said:


> The English International College
> 
> They consistently get the best exam results on the Costa, whilst still being a small, family-feel school. The best of both worlds!


This based on personal experience? Do you have kids there? Or know anyone who does?

You really need to provide a bit of context so we know whether you are talking about first hand experience or just rehashing what you've read elsewhere online.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dagda said:


> The English International College
> 
> They consistently get the best exam results on the Costa, whilst still being a small, family-feel school. The best of both worlds!


Hi,
Sounds like a good school! I was just wondering what your experience of the school is ie do you have children there, do you work there, do you know teachers who are there?


----------



## Loharlu (Sep 8, 2014)

angil said:


> They all say that flower!
> 
> The difference is the EIC is at least twice the price of other British / International Schools in the area.
> 
> ...


Hi Angil, we are currently looking at fees for International schools and I was shocked when I got EIC's fees through, nearly 15k pa for a year 10 pupil! We cannot afford those sorts of fees as we also have two children, aged 10 and 13, who will need be educated. Please could you let me know which school your children go to as we are just starting the elimination process. 

Many thanks
Lisa


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Loharlu said:


> Hi Angil, we are currently looking at fees for International schools and I was shocked when I got EIC's fees through, nearly 15k pa for a year 10 pupil! We cannot afford those sorts of fees as we also have two children, aged 10 and 13, who will need be educated. Please could you let me know which school your children go to as we are just starting the elimination process.
> 
> Many thanks
> Lisa


Yep they are almost comparable to what we were paying in Asia! & that cleaned us out!

Anyway.

Mine go to the British College of Benalmadena. 

But also have a look at Sunnyview in Torremolinos.

& the British International College, Benalmadena.

All fees are about the same.

I have a British friend (who I met on this forum actually!) moving from another med country to Spain this week. She is sending her 11 year old to Aloha College, I know for a fact she wouldn't be prepared to pay EIC prices so check that one out too.

All the schools are much of a much. The facilities are rubbish compared to what we are used to.

But my kids are happy (ish in my son's case; he isn't a lover of school full stop!) and the kids they have met have all been lovely. 

PM me if you like.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi angil, just curious about what you mean about facilities being less in Spain. I'm not disagreeing, just curious what aspects and what you are comparingt. The school here lacks things like an indoor swimming pool and other indoor sports facilities compared to his HK school - is that what you mean ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The schools all have the usual things, computer suites, gyms, equipment, but they arent as "luxurious" as UK schools IMO. But I found the teaching and the basic discipline to be infinitely better than the UK. Kids are taught manners, respect and *have* to work and behave

Jo xxx


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Better discipline was certainly not our experience in Spanish High School. Many of the pupils in my daughter's class were constantly excluded for a few days, often weekly. Kids flung seats around, threatened other pupils. Often the teachers didnt turn up to class, or walked out due to this disruption. We left and came back to Scotland for these reasons. My daughter has gone to High School here un Scotland since we came back and is now in 5th year. The discipline at her school is amazing. There is a complete anti-bullying policy and the kids work hard. This was nit in private school though, but Spanish state school.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

angkag said:


> Hi angil, just curious about what you mean about facilities being less in Spain. I'm not disagreeing, just curious what aspects and what you are comparingt. The school here lacks things like an indoor swimming pool and other indoor sports facilities compared to his HK school - is that what you mean ?


You can PM me if you like I will give you a run down of what I am talking about. & its not a missing swimming pool!

I don't share the same views as some on this forum with regard the quality of education on offer here.

Which is a shame because my daughter has been immensely lucky with her tutors. But did spend most of her time last year in a classroom without any natural light, in a study room the size of a walk in wardrobe, cooking in the Summer and freezing in the Winter.

Luxuries?!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> You can PM me if you like I will give you a run down of what I am talking about. & its not a missing swimming pool!
> 
> I don't share the same views as some on this forum with regard the quality of education on offer here.
> 
> ...


my experience of International school in Spain is possibly similar to yours

if you have older children then you have no choice but to use them though

if you're coming from private education in the UK to private 'British' school here, then you're in for a shock - in many cases you're paying for what is often not as good as the lower end of the free state education in the UK

not in all cases, it has to be said, but certainly in many


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IMO, the international school in Spain that my children attended was infinitely better than the UK school we had to send my daughter to when we returned here! To the point where I would say we made a huge mistake. My daughter worked hard in Spain, was predicted excellent IGCSE results and a glowing academic future. She was always a very bright, intelligent and articulate child, with a gift for creative writing and 'English'

Three years on, she is 17, due to lack of discipline, lack of encouragement, in our local comprehensive, she scraped thru and achieved 4 low grade GCSEs (failing english twice) , has been refused any worthy courses at colleges here and has just started work as a cleaner!! We are now pleased that she actually managed to get a job!!!

Her ambition was to be a journalist and it was thought she'd easily achieve it - but here in the UK, no one pushed her - apart from her parents !!!!

I'm gutted and leaving Spain when we did was a huge mistake

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's all anecdotal, isn't it, but in the end that's all we've got to go on.
My experience...
My daughter was in state education from the word go almost. At 6months she went to a private nursery which was not very convincing then a place came up at an Escuela Infantil, cooperative but partly, at least state funded. This was probably the best part of her educational experience as it was run by interested, creative, professional individuals. They had activities and projects working throughout the school and the usual complaint, that in a guarderia they just "guardar" (keep, maintain, put away) your child did not apply. So the first experience was very positive.
Then primary school was a big disappointment. Zero creativity, open your books at page 56 and where I met my first civil servants in the education department with a 9:00 - 4:00 attitude. We also felt she wasn't getting the pastoral care she needed, so we changed my daughter to another state school with a different programme. 
I don't know how or why, but this school works using yearly projects with a central theme and do not require you to buy books in general. Once it was around the Egyptians, another time it was Cervantes... It worked well; there was a feeling of unity, progress, interest, fun in the school, in general. There were teachers who were less involved and it showed.
From there to a local secondary school where again there were good and bad (actually more like excellent and dismal) teachers. There was a lot of rote learning, but I think that's difficult to avoid in Spain as a whole because of the way the system is set up. The facilities were ok. Some music teachers used all the equipment and others ignored it (I think because they feared discipline problems), there was a fully equiped science lab that was severely under used (my theory being that the curriculum didn't allow for its use). Where the school shone particularly was in the relationships between staff and pupils and in the extra activities offered like exchanges, science fairs, end of school trips etc which drew on the teachers and their dedication.
Now, my daughter is in the third year of university and it's been disappointing overall. There is a real lack of organisation for example, and a lot of that has to do with the Comunidad de Madrid, not the university itself.
However, the wealthier side of the family in Bilbao, has 40+ members and not one of them (except my husband and one SIL who are teachers) has stepped foot in a state school. Their children go to a French school and an American one and apart from the status, which is all important, they chose these schools for their languages, not for their facilities which according to them are not that great. Of five boys in my immediate Spanish family, 2 have had quite serious learning problems, which they would have had where ever they had studied. There are 6 other children who also go to private schools, but I don't know where.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> IMO, the international school in Spain that my children attended was infinitely better than the UK school we had to send my daughter to when we returned here! To the point where I would say we made a huge mistake. My daughter worked hard in Spain, was predicted excellent IGCSE results and a glowing academic future. She was always a very bright, intelligent and articulate child, with a gift for creative writing and 'English'
> 
> Three years on, she is 17, due to lack of discipline, lack of encouragement, in our local comprehensive, she scraped thru and achieved 4 low grade GCSEs (failing english twice) , has been refused any worthy courses at colleges here and has just started work as a cleaner!! We are now pleased that she actually managed to get a job!!!
> 
> ...


From what you've told us it wasn't really a mistake as much as something you had to do as a family!
She's still very young, and she's still bright so this isn't the end of the story.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ...
> However, the wealthier side of the family in Bilbao, has 40+ members and not one of them (except my husband and one SIL who are teachers) has stepped foot in a state school. Their children go to a French school and an American one and apart from the status, which is all important, they chose these schools for their languages, not for their facilities which according to them are not that great. Of five boys in my immediate Spanish family, 2 have had quite serious learning problems, which they would have had where ever they had studied. There are 6 other children who also go to private schools, but I don't know where.


Also I get the impression people send their kids to expensive international schools for "enchufe" - so their kids might become best mates with the children of politicians, bankers, etc and end up with walking into a nice job when their studies are over.

But if your kids speak native English anyway, and are planning on eventually returning to the UK, then none of the above applies and it's much harder to justify the expense.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> From what you've told us it wasn't really a mistake as much as something you had to do as a family!
> She's still very young, and she's still bright so this isn't the end of the story.


I hope not. I'm hoping that this is a lesson on what happens when you dont bother at school

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

It's really interesting to hear such diverse experiences here. My niece and nephew are currently going to EIC and from what I hear it is really good although my niece is doing much better than her brother so it is difficult to say whether they would both have the same results elsewhere. We may find out soon as their parents are thinking of moving them because of the huge costs of attendance.
Meanwhile my son has just started at a state school (primary) there after being with me in the States and he thinks its great. It is classed as bilingual but I think its only Science and maybe one more class that he has in English so we will see how it goes...


----------

